# TV-Karte

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe eine EasyLite TV-Karte (Philips 7134). Wie hier:

http://www.supernature-forum.de/vbb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=41878

Die ist nicht im Kernel gelistet.

Ich habe aber gelesen, daß es eine baugleiche Karte Medion MD 9717 gibt. 

(siehe oben link)

Im Kernel ist eine Tevion MD 9717 gelistet. Kann man sich damit etwas zurechtbiegen?

MfG  :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## DeathAngel

Hi,

also ich denke mal das du einen 2.4er Kernel hast, da im 2.6er der saa7134 implementiert wurde.

Die Treiber und v4l2 solltest du dir von bytesex besorgen und dann den Kernel patchen ....

----------

## flammenflitzer

Kernel 2.6.10 developmen-sources

Die Module sind m.E. geladen, aber ich bekomme weder mit Radio noch mit TV-Programmen Empfang.

```

->bttv                  170064  0 

->i2c_algo_bit            9032  1 bttv

->btcx_risc               4808  1 bttv

ipt_TOS                 2816  12 

ipt_MASQUERADE          3648  1 

ipt_REDIRECT            2432  2 

ipt_REJECT              6528  4 

ipt_pkttype             2112  4 

ipt_LOG                 7104  14 

ipt_state               2304  17 

ipt_multiport           2496  23 

ipt_conntrack           2880  3 

iptable_mangle          3072  1 

ip_nat_irc              4688  0 

ip_nat_tftp             4176  0 

ip_nat_ftp              5392  0 

iptable_nat            25148  6 ipt_MASQUERADE,ipt_REDIRECT,ip_nat_irc,ip_nat_tftp,ip_nat_ftp

ip_conntrack_irc       71920  1 ip_nat_irc

ip_conntrack_tftp       4272  0 

ip_conntrack_ftp       72496  1 ip_nat_ftp

ip_conntrack           43832  10 ipt_MASQUERADE,ipt_state,ipt_conntrack,ip_nat_irc,ip_nat_tftp,ip_nat_ftp,

iptable_nat,ip_conntrack_irc,ip_conntrack_tftp,ip_conntrac

k_ftp

iptable_filter          3904  1 

ip_tables              17216  12 ipt_TOS,ipt_MASQUERADE,ipt_REDIRECT,ipt_REJECT,ipt_pkttype,

ipt_LOG,ipt_state,ipt_multiport,ipt_conntrack,iptable_mangle,iptable_nat

,iptable_filter

snd_ioctl32            26880  0 

snd_pcm_oss            52896  0 

snd_mixer_oss          17408  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            34816  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      7872  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                54976  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

parport_pc             27208  1 

psmouse                19788  0 

pcspkr                  4192  0 

snd_via82xx            25504  4 

snd_ac97_codec         77856  1 snd_via82xx

snd_pcm                89800  4 snd_ioctl32,snd_pcm_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              22152  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          9416  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

gameport                4160  1 snd_via82xx

snd_mpu401_uart         7552  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            22368  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          8464  3 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd                    49672  20 snd_ioctl32,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq, snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

i2c_viapro              7692  0 

->tuner                  22116  0 

->saa7134               105608  0 

->video_buf              19844  2 bttv,saa7134

->i2c_core               20416  5 bttv,i2c_algo_bit,i2c_viapro,tuner,saa7134

->ir_common               5060  1 saa7134

tulip                  50016  0 

nls_iso8859_1           5632  3 

ntfs                  153992  3 

nvidia               4052188  12 

```

mod edit: lange zeile umgebrochen --Earthwings

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe immer noch ein Problem mit meiner TV-Karte.

Jetzt habe ich diesen Beitrag gefunden:

Kann man wirklich so ohne weiteres Windows-Treiber benutzten?

Windows-Treiber unter Linux

Für die Premium-Karte können Sie prinzipiell auch den Frontend-Treiber der Budget-Karten einsetzen, oder Sie kopieren den im Treiber-Paket von [4] enthaltenen Treiber ttdvbacc.dll.aus dem Verzeichnis software/OEM/HE/App wiederum nach /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/tda1004x.bin. Zusätzlich müssen Sie die Firmware des MPEG-Decoders, die Datei SC_MAIN.MC aus dem Verzeichnis software/OEM/HE/App/boot des Treiber-Pakets nach /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/sc_main.mc kopieren.

Für Benutzer von Kernel 2.6.8.1 oder höher ergibt sich eine weitere Änderung: aufgrund des erweiterten Bereichs für Major-Device-Numbers werden die DVB-Karten nun nicht mehr über Major-Number 250 (reserviert für lokale und experimentelle Zwecke), sondern über Major-Number 212 angesprochen. Deshalb müssen alle Einträge unter /dev/dvb entsprechend ersetzt werden. Für Benutzer älterer Kernel, insbesondere 2.4, ändert sich nichts.

Um die Treiber zu laden, verwenden Sie am besten das Script insmod.sh, das Sie im Paket des DVB-Treibers von [2] in zwei Versionen -- für Kernel 2.4 und Kernel 2.6 -- finden. Scheitert das Laden der Treiber, liegt es meist daran, dass die Firmware- und und Treiberdateien der Windows-Treiber an der falschen Position liegen oder nicht den richtigen Namen haben. In dem Fall finden Sie im Syslog /var/log/messages oder /var/log/syslog ungefähr folgende Meldung:

syslog.warn klogd: tda1004x: Detected Philips TD1316 tuner.

syslog.warn klogd: tda1004x_fwupload: Unable to open firmware /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/tda1004x.bin

In dem Fall müssen Sie noch einmal die Position und den Dateinamen überprüfen. In seltenen Fällen schlägt auch das Laden der Firmware fehl -- das kann daran liegen, dass Technotrend den Windows-Treiber verändert hat und die Einsprung-Adresse für den Firmware-Loader nicht mehr stimmt. Versuchen Sie es in dem Fall mit einer älteren Firmware oder einem Pendant von Convergence aus [5].

Ist der Treiber geladen, benötigen Sie natürlich eine Kanalliste, um einen Sender zu empfangen. Im Download-Bereich des VDR-Portals [6] gibt es bereits für viele Regionen fertige Kanallisten, die Sie verwenden können. Ist nichts passendes dabei, müssen Sie entweder den Frequenzbereich scannen lassen oder Ihre Kanal-Liste von Hand erstellen.

----------

## Bullet

Hallo,

ich habe eine TV-Karte von Medion die ebenfalls den 7134 Chipsatz hat. 

Mit einem 2.6er Kernel läuft die Karte bei mir auch problemlos ohne die Treiber von bytesex.

Mal einen Schuss ins Blaue (k.A. ob du es schon ausprobiert hast):

Du mußt beim laden des Kernelmoduls den Parameter "card" mitgeben (etwa modprobe saa7134 card=7). 

Irgendwie bin ich auch mal an eine Liste der jeweiligen Entsprechung gekommen (welche Zahl nun welcher Karte entspricht), aber das wie (evtl. über dmesg) ist mir momentan entfallen. Probiere doch einfach mal verschiedene Zahlen durch. Ich habe dem Modul einen anderen Kartentyp mitgegeben als ich eigentlich habe und die Ergebnisse sind besser als mit der "eigentlich vorzunehmenden" Einstellung.

Gruß Bullet

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich schon versucht. Funktioniert nicht. Alle Leute, die mir zu dieser Frage (in verschiedenen Foren) geantwortet haben, besitzen Karten, die in der Liste der unterstützten Geräte enthalten sind.

----------

## marc

Ich hatte mal so eine ALDI Karte mit SAA 7134 Chipsatz. 

Aaaaber, schau mal in der README des Treibers ob eine Option "card = +++++" angegeben ist, wenn nicht dann ist das so eine OEM Version. Die sind da ziemlich link. Klar ist es ein SAA 7134 Chip. Nur bei lspci hat der mir dann Medion 7134 angezeigt. Bis ich mal rausgefunden habe das es eine Tevion MD 9irgendwas-irgendwas ist. Nur die HW-Infos spuckt der falsch raus, das ist aber nicht der Kernel schuld sondern das kommt von der Hardware. Kennt natürlich kein Mensch.

Habe es dann mit der Option "card = $TEVION" gemacht, und siehe da ........

Selbst unter Windows konnte ich dann mit anderen Programmen als dem mitgelieferten Fernsehen, was ja vorher nicht ging weil keiner die Medion-lala gekannt hat und somit nicht wusste was für ein Tuner, eeprom ..... usw. drin war. Probier mal Tevion ansonsten viel Spass beim Testen. 

Aber README vorher lesen, wenn die Entwickler das schon wissen biegen die das so hin.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe jetzt festgestellt, daß u.U. etwas in der /etc/modules.conf fehlte. Ich habe die /etc/modules.conf jetzt so geändert..

```

alias char-major-10-175 agpgart

alias char-major-10-200 tun

alias char-major-81     bttv

#####neu

alias char-major-81-0 saa7134 options saa7134 card=13

#####wenn das nicht geht

#alias char-major-81-0 saa7134 options saa7134 card = $TEVION"

########

alias char-major-108    ppp_generic

alias /dev/ppp          ppp_generic

alias tty-ldisc-3       ppp_async

alias tty-ldisc-14      ppp_synctty

alias ppp-compress-21   bsd_comp

alias ppp-compress-24   ppp_deflate

alias ppp-compress-26   ppp_deflate

```

Ist das korrekt, oder fehlt da noch etwas bzw. ist zuviel?

MfG

----------

## marc

In der README steht drin was TEVION für eine cardnumber hat.

$TEVION sollte hier nur als Platzhalter für die 'reelle Zahl' sein.

Außerdem sage ich nicht das es eine TEVION sein MUSS, deshalb README lesen. Das sollte nur wiedergeben wie es bei mir war.

Will nur hinweisen das diese "Supermarktkarten" oft falsche Infos rausspucken. Forschen hilft da nur.[/u]

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke für den Hinweis. Was muß den nun alles manuell noch in irgendwelche Konfigurationsdateien hinein? Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit auf einem anderen Rechner unter Gentoo eine TV Karte, da brauchte ich gar nichts manuell eintragen.

Und ist der Eintrag 

alias char-major-81-0 saa7134 options saa7134 card=13 

so korrekt? Oder muß ich den

alias char-major-81     bttv 

in 

alias char-major-81     saa7134

ändern?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe jetzt einen neuen Kernel

```

dmesg

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/sdb2  gentoo=nodevfs   )

Linux version 2.6.11 (root@Roadrunner) (gcc-Version 3.4.3 20050110 (Gentoo Linux 3.4.3.20050110, ssp-3.4.3.20050110-0, pie-8.7.7)) #2 SMP Sun Mar 6 19:34:13 Local time zone must be set--see zic m

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000099800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000099800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fef0000 - 000000003fef8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fef8000 - 000000003ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff00000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fed00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffe0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

ACPI: RSDP (v002 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x00000000000f78d0

ACPI: XSDT (v001 PTLTD      XSDT   0x06040001  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fef518e

ACPI: FADT (v003 FSC             0x06040001      0x000f4240) @ 0x000000003fef5246

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x06040001  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000003fef7ea1

ACPI: MADT (v001 FSC        APIC   0x06040001  CSF 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fef7f98

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040001  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000003fef7fd8

ACPI: DSDT (v001 FSC    D1607    0x06040001 MSFT 0x02000002) @ 0x0000000000000000

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Number of nodes 1

Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000003fef0000

Using node hash shift of 24

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003fef0000

No mptable found.

On node 0 totalpages: 261872

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 257776 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:12 APIC version 16

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ d0000000 size 128 MB

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sdb2  gentoo=nodevfs    console=tty0

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 131072 bytes)

time.c: Using 1.193182 MHz PIT timer.

time.c: Detected 2199.958 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Memory: 1025100k/1047488k available (2757k kernel code, 0k reserved, 1806k data, 208k init)

Calibrating delay loop... 4325.37 BogoMIPS (lpj=2162688)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(1) -> Node 0

Using local APIC NMI watchdog using perfctr0

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(1) -> Node 0

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ stepping 00

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 512.12 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

Only one processor found.

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Detected 12.499 MHz APIC timer.

time.c: Using PIT/TSC based timekeeping.

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

   domain 2: span 01

    groups: 01

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Via IRQ fixup

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: Device [PS2M] status [00000008]: functional but not present; setting present

ACPI: Device [LPT] status [00000008]: functional but not present; setting present

ACPI: Device [COM2] status [00000008]: functional but not present; setting present

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 940M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

Simple Boot Flag at 0x69 set to 0x1

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Initializing Cryptographic API

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.5.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

ACPI: PS/2 Keyboard Controller [KEYB] at I/O 0x60, 0x64, irq 1

ACPI: PS/2 Mouse Controller [PS2M] at irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x2c10-0x2c17, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x2c18-0x2c1f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3500AG, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.10 loaded.

sata_via version 1.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

sata_via(0000:00:0f.0): routed to hard irq line 4

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x2C30 ctl 0x2C26 bmdma 0x2C00 irq 177

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x2C28 ctl 0x2C22 bmdma 0x2C08 irq 177

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:407f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 390721968 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_via

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:407f

ata2: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 390721968 sectors: lba48

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_via

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3200822AS       Rev: 3.01

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3200822AS       Rev: 3.01

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 390721968 512-byte hdwr sectors (200050 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 390721968 512-byte hdwr sectors (200050 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 >

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sdb: 390721968 512-byte hdwr sectors (200050 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 390721968 512-byte hdwr sectors (200050 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 < sdb5 sdb6 sdb7 sdb8 sdb9 sdb10 sdb11 > sdb4

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.01.18

Copyright (c) 1999-2004 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SCSI Host driver 3.01.18

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 185, pci mem 0xf0000800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 185, io base 0x1800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#2)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 185, io base 0x1c00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#3)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 185, io base 0x2000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#4)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 185, io base 0x2400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver cdc_acm

drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: v0.23:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: timeout initializing reports

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Logitech Inc. iFeel MouseMan] on usb-0000:00:10.0-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

eth0: register usbnet at usb-0000:00:10.0-2, CDC Ethernet Device

usbcore: registered new driver usbnet

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

md: md driver 0.90.1 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.00.09e)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0x2 (1500 mV)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x6 (1400 mV)

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0xa (1300 mV)

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12 (1100 mV)

cpu_init done, current fid 0xe, vid 0x2

ACPI wakeup devices: 

PCI0 AGPB USB1 USB2 USB3 USB4 USB5 AC97 MC97 KEYB PS2M COM1 COM2 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 2 devices found

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 208k freed

Adding 923700k swap on /dev/sdb5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on sdb2, internal journal

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 11:43:48 PST 2004

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on sdb4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on sdb7, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/W DEBUG MODULE].

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

Linux Tulip driver version 1.1.13 (May 11, 2002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

tulip0:  MII transceiver #1 config 1000 status 7849 advertising 05e1.

eth1: ADMtek Comet rev 17 at 0000000000011000, 00:30:05:68:90:C7, IRQ 201.

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.12 loaded

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

saa7134[0]: found at 0000:00:0c.0, rev: 1, irq: 177, latency: 132, mmio: 0xf0000400

saa7134[0]: subsystem: 4e42:0138, board: LifeView FlyVIDEO3000 [card=2,autodetected]

saa7134[0]: board init: gpio is 39100

saa7134[0]: there are different flyvideo cards with different tuners

saa7134[0]: out there, you might have to use the tuner=<nr> insmod

saa7134[0]: option to override the default value.

saa7134[0]: registered input device for IR

saa7134[0]: i2c eeprom 00: 42 4e 38 01 10 28 ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7134[0]: i2c eeprom 10: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7134[0]: i2c eeprom 20: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7134[0]: i2c eeprom 30: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

tuner: chip found at addr 0xc2 i2c-bus saa7134[0]

tuner: type set to 5 (Philips PAL_BG (FI1216 and compatibles)) by saa7134[0]

saa7134[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

saa7134[0]: registered device vbi0

saa7134[0]: registered device radio0

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 209

ohci1394: fw-host0: Unexpected PCI resource length of 1000!

ohci1394: fw-host0: Remapped memory spaces reg 0xffffc20000060000

ohci1394: fw-host0: Soft reset finished

ohci1394: fw-host0: Iso contexts reg: 000000a8 implemented: 000000ff

ohci1394: fw-host0: 8 iso receive contexts available

ohci1394: fw-host0: Iso contexts reg: 00000098 implemented: 000000ff

ohci1394: fw-host0: 8 iso transmit contexts available

ohci1394: fw-host0: Receive DMA ctx=0 initialized

ohci1394: fw-host0: Receive DMA ctx=0 initialized

ohci1394: fw-host0: Transmit DMA ctx=0 initialized

ohci1394: fw-host0: Transmit DMA ctx=1 initialized

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[209]  MMIO=[f0001000-f00017ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: CSR: setting expire to 98, HZ=1000

ohci1394: fw-host0: IntEvent: 00030010

ohci1394: fw-host0: irq_handler: Bus reset requested

ohci1394: fw-host0: Cancel request received

ohci1394: fw-host0: Got RQPkt interrupt status=0x00008409

ohci1394: fw-host0: SelfID interrupt received (phyid 0, root)

ohci1394: fw-host0: SelfID packet 0x807f8c52 received

ieee1394: Including SelfID 0x528c7f80

ohci1394: fw-host0: SelfID for this node is 0x807f8c52

ohci1394: fw-host0: SelfID complete

ohci1394: fw-host0: PhyReqFilter=ffffffffffffffff

ieee1394: selfid_complete called with successful SelfID stage ... irm_id: 0xFFC0 node_id: 0xFFC0

ieee1394: NodeMgr: Processing host reset for knodemgrd_0

ohci1394: fw-host0: Single packet rcv'd

ohci1394: fw-host0: Got phy packet ctx=0 ... discarded

via82xx: Assuming DXS channels with 48k fixed sample rate.

         Please try dxs_support=1 or dxs_support=4 option

         and report if it works on your machine.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 209

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc00140 ffc0ffff f0000400

ieee1394: received packet: ffc00140 ffc0ffff f0000400

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc00160 ffc00000 00000000 1fec0404

ieee1394: received packet: ffc00160 ffc00000 00000000 1fec0404

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc00540 ffc0ffff f0000404

ieee1394: received packet: ffc00540 ffc0ffff f0000404

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc00560 ffc00000 00000000 34393331

ieee1394: received packet: ffc00560 ffc00000 00000000 34393331

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc00940 ffc0ffff f0000408

ieee1394: received packet: ffc00940 ffc0ffff f0000408

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc00960 ffc00000 00000000 32a264e0

ieee1394: received packet: ffc00960 ffc00000 00000000 32a264e0

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc00d40 ffc0ffff f000040c

ieee1394: received packet: ffc00d40 ffc0ffff f000040c

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc00d60 ffc00000 00000000 31053000

ieee1394: received packet: ffc00d60 ffc00000 00000000 31053000

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc01140 ffc0ffff f0000410

ieee1394: received packet: ffc01140 ffc0ffff f0000410

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc01160 ffc00000 00000000 f9060e00

ieee1394: received packet: ffc01160 ffc00000 00000000 f9060e00

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc01550 ffc0ffff f0000400 04000000

ieee1394: received packet: ffc01550 ffc0ffff f0000400 04000000

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc01570 ffc00000 00000000 04000000

ieee1394: received packet: ffc01570 ffc00000 00000000 04000000

ieee1394: NodeMgr: raw=0xe064a232 irmc=1 cmc=1 isc=1 bmc=0 pmc=0 cyc_clk_acc=100 max_rec=2048 max_rom=1024 gen=3 lspd=2

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00300531000e06f9]

ieee1394: send packet 100: ffff0100 ffc0ffff f0000234 1f0000c0

ohci1394: fw-host0: Inserting packet for node 0-63:1023, tlabel=0, tcode=0x0, speed=0

ohci1394: fw-host0: Starting transmit DMA ctx=0

ohci1394: fw-host0: IntEvent: 00000001

ohci1394: fw-host0: Got reqTxComplete interrupt status=0x00008011

ohci1394: fw-host0: Packet sent to node 63 tcode=0x0 tLabel=0x00 ack=0x11 spd=0 data=0x1F0000C0 ctx=0

eth1394: $Rev: 1224 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth2: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

ohci1394: fw-host0: ohci_iso_recv_init: packet-per-buffer mode, DMA buffer is 16 pages (65536 bytes), using 16 blocks, buf_stride 4096, block_irq_interval 1

input: PC Speaker

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

bttv: driver version 0.9.15 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

Machine check events logged

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

0000:00:0b.0: tulip_stop_rxtx() failed

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

0000:00:0b.0: tulip_stop_rxtx() failed

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 5.500 MHz [default]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 6.000 MHz [last detected]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 6.000 MHz [last detected]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 6.000 MHz [last detected]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 6.000 MHz [last detected]

saa7134[0]/audio: audio carrier scan failed, using 6.000 MHz [last detected]

```

```

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

bttv                  170448  0 

i2c_algo_bit            9032  1 bttv

btcx_risc               4936  1 bttv

tveeprom               14744  1 bttv

snd_ioctl32            26560  0 

snd_pcm_oss            52448  0 

snd_mixer_oss          17472  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            34880  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      7936  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                55296  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

pcspkr                  4248  0 

eth1394                19408  0 

snd_via82xx            25888  2 

snd_ac97_codec         79632  1 snd_via82xx

snd_pcm                86280  4 snd_ioctl32,snd_pcm_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_cod                                                                ec

snd_timer              22216  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          9544  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

gameport                4224  1 snd_via82xx

snd_mpu401_uart         7616  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            22496  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          8464  3 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd                    49608  16 snd_ioctl32,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_o                                                                ss,snd_seq,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawm                                                                idi,snd_seq_device

i2c_viapro              8020  0 

ohci1394               36484  0 

tuner                  22948  0 

saa7134               107476  1 

video_buf              19972  2 bttv,saa7134

v4l2_common             6976  2 bttv,saa7134

v4l1_compat            12484  1 saa7134

i2c_core               20416  6 bttv,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom,i2c_viapro,tuner,saa7                                                                134

ir_common               5188  1 saa7134

videodev                9984  3 bttv,saa7134

tulip                  51424  0 

nls_iso8859_1           5696  3 

ntfs                  182912  3 

nvidia               4052860  12 

```

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob sich da irgendwo der Fehler herauslesen läßt? Ich hätte gedacht, daß es daran liegt, daß bei uns nur noch digital gesendet wird. Da die Karte unter Windows funktioniert, kann es daran aber nicht liegen.

----------

## redflash

Mit Digital hat das nichts zu tun.  Der  Treiber erkennt bei dir wohl eine Karte doch nach deiner Aussage die falsche.

Wenn sie der Tevion baugleich ist, musst du card=6 als parameter übergeben.

Noch etwas. Den bttv-Treiber nicht laden den brauchst du nicht.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Gerade habe ich xawtv gestartet und da lief ein polnischer Ferneshsender in Farbe, gestochen scharf. Bei der Kanalanzeige am oberen Bildrahmen erschienen allerdings nur Fragezeichen.

Du meinst, ich soll in der  /etc/modules.conf  dieses Zeile: alias char-major-81     bttv auskommentieren?

----------

## redflash

Nein die Zeile brauchst du nicht auskommentieren. Du darfst nur das Kernelmodul bttv nicht laden. 

Also überprüfe warum es geladen wird. 

Steht es in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 oder wird es von coldplug geladen?

Bei ersterem einfach die Zeile auskommentieren. Ist coldplug derjenige der das Modul lädt dann trage bttv in /etc/hotplug/blacklist ein.

Erstmal kannst aber einfach mittels 

```
modprobe -r bttv
```

 das Modul entladen.

Ist nur noch das saa7134 Modul geladen würde ich scantv mal laufen lassen und die Ausgabe in .xawtv pipen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe 

rmmod bttv

und dann im Wechsel 

rmmod saa7134

modprobe saa7134 card 1 bis 13

xawtv

und so jede Karte durchprobiert. Das beste Ergebnis hatte ich bei 7 und 6.

Jetzt wüßte ich gern, wie ich (ohne den Kernel neu kompillieren zu müssen)

bttv vom Laden ausschließen und, was wichtiger ist, wie ich saa7134 card=7 per Start laden kann.

----------

## redflash

BTTV:

1. Prüfe /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6  und entferne bttv falls vorhanden.

2. echo bttv >> /etc/hotplug/blacklist     sorgt dafür, dass bttv nicht automatisch geladen wird.

Saa7134:

1. Erstelle /etc/modules.d/saa7134

2. Inhalt: "options saa7134 card=6"

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke

Jetzt muß ich mich nach einem Tool für TV-Aufnahmen umsehen.

Der Tag, an dem ich Windows von der Platte verbanne ist wieder ein Stück näher gerückt.  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Leider habe ich keinen Radioempfang. :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## redflash

Gibt es eine Fehlermeldung? Was sagt dmesg?

Hast du überprüft ob der Mixer richtig eingestellt ist?

----------

## flammenflitzer

$ gnomeradio

Trying to bring up lirc

lirc_init: No such file or directory

Audio device open for 44.1Khz, stereo, 16bit failed

Trying 44.1Khz, 8bit stereo.

Audio device open for 44.1Khz, stereo, 8bit failed

Trying 48Khz, 16bit stereo.

Storing Settings in GConf database

 $ gqradio

pango dpi reported as 0 ignored, assuming 9

Ich vermute, daß es am mixer liegt. Ich habe lange rumprobiert, bis ich den Dreh mit dem Sound halbwegs 'raus hatte. (SigmaTel C-Major Audio)

(https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1915072-highlight-.html#1915072)

Da muß ich wohl noch probieren. Kann man sonst irgendwie checken, ob zumindest Sender empfangen werden?

----------

